# Chicken Breeds



## uvengwa (Dec 8, 2013)

uvengwa submitted a new Article:

Chicken Breeds



> View attachment 22760
> 
> Having chickens around can be a rewarding and fun experience, but there are different breeds to consider. Some breeds are better foragers, while others lay eggs more often than most. It all depends on what you plan to do with your chickens when considering different types to get.
> 
> Nowadays, chickens can be divided into 3 categories: mixed hybrids, pure breeds and egg-laying birds. The hybrid chickens are known for meat consumption. They tend to have a higher body...


Read more about this article here...


----------

